# Biesse Rover 322



## akdenyer (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi 
My Name is Allister Denyer
I need to find information on how to work a Biesse Rover 322 machine
I am used to working CNC machines but have never worked a wood working machine
Where can I find some basic information on how ot get started.
The controler is an NC500

Yours
Allister


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Alister


----------

